# Red Snapper!



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Yesterday was a banner day; slick conditions, blue sky, and big fish. Ended the day keeping one 18.5 pound Snapper which fills the on onboard 52qt cooler and caught 2 more at 13 and 14.5 pounds. Perfect day for jet ski fishing! Thanks to Scott Wiland for the pic.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice fish!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

that's one bold Jet-Ski fisherman !.......NICE Snapper


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Momma's Worry said:


> that's one bold Jet-Ski fisherman !.......NICE Snapper


dozens of them offshore regularly these days, times have changed. :texasflag


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

cool, how far out were you?


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Ryan H. said:


> cool, how far out were you?


Bored bro


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Ryan H. said:


> cool, how far out were you?


If you look closely you can see land in the background.


----------



## TroySmith (Dec 9, 2017)

people pass up these kinda fish everyday, gotta go 100 miles out... Nope just gotta know where they live.


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I tried to catch a red snapper, but it never worked. Locals suggested where to fish better, but to no avail. In an amicable way, I envy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2020)

MAN I wish I was younger or they made jet-skis with restrooms on them! 

Awesome fish and nice rig!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2020)

CrazyYak said:


> If you look closely you can see land in the background.


That is still an impressive Jet-Ski ride...


----------



## offshorerivas (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello
I sent for a book from Rik Jacobson does anybody know if they are still taking orders or is it a scam online ?
thanks for any info


----------

